# Yohimbine hcl timing



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

I have searched around a bit but can't find a definitive answer to my questions, so...

I know yohimbine hcl is best for fat burning when taken on an empty stomach and i take 10mg half an hour before breakfast and another 10mg just before 3rd meal about 7 hours later.

Is half an hour before breaky enough time? I'm cycling it 1 week on/1 off (elite nutritions ultimate weight loss stack plus 10mg extra yohimbine hcl) should it be run straight for a few weeks or cycled?

Cheers guys!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Yohimbine is best first thing in the morning before fasted cardio or anytime on a Keto/KCD So Ive been told by a respectable member on here!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Also I think 10mg a day is the max dose but up to you though, See how you get on! I use them stacks myself for fasted cardio there pretty good :thumbup1:


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Cheers for the reply big ste.

Yeh i know it's best on an empty stomach so that insulin doesn't take over and dampen the effects, i'm just not sure how long to leave it before i eat, at the moment i'm taking first dose half hour before breaky.

I've read the reccommended dose is 0.2mg/kg bw, which is 16.4mg for me but i tried 20mg today and was fine so it should be alright lol.

Do you cycle the weight loss stack?


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

i taken eca in the afternoon about 3 ish then i taken 10mg yohimbine about 8pm to keep me alert and i was going on a first date. was shaking like a ****ting dog! aand was feckin wired for hours... she was like wtf you taken haha. so be warned that stuff is strong so take care on it.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

L00NEY said:


> i taken eca in the afternoon about 3 ish then i taken 10mg yohimbine about 8pm to keep me alert and i was going on a first date. was shaking like a ****ting dog! aand was feckin wired for hours... she was like wtf you taken haha. so be warned that stuff is strong so take care on it.


Haha! I've been on 10mg for a while now, only just upped it to 20, i have been buzzing on it and feeling a bit anxious at times.

I definitely wouldn't consider it before a date mate lol.

I just want to find out how long after i take it on an empty stomach can i eat. If i did fasted cardio it would be fine but i've never done it fasted, been to worried about losing muscle..


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

If you leave 30/45mins after taking it to eat you'll be fine mate... And leave about 4 hours after a meal to take the second dose!

I cycle Clen and ECA 2 weeks on/off but those fat loss stacks I only take on the days I do fasted cardio which is about 2/3 times a week so don't think there's a need to cycle!


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

^^O.k cheers mate.


----------



## Driven Sports (Jul 15, 2011)

need2bodybuild said:


> Haha! I've been on 10mg for a while now, only just upped it to 20, i have been buzzing on it and feeling a bit anxious at times.
> 
> I definitely wouldn't consider it before a date mate lol.
> 
> I just want to find out how long after i take it on an empty stomach can i eat. If i did fasted cardio it would be fine but i've never done it fasted, been to worried about losing muscle..


Even with food you can gain some intrinsic effects purely because of the build-up of yohimbine in fat cells. Be warned that this pulls in water also, which you retain for as long as you take it. When you finish it usually takes a few days or a week for all the water to come out as your body removes the yohimbine.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Thanks, that's good to know. Yes i'm deffo holding more water than usuall!


----------



## Driven Sports (Jul 15, 2011)

need2bodybuild said:


> Thanks, that's good to know. Yes i'm deffo holding more water than usuall!


Can be a head****, be warned!


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

^^It definitely is being mate, that's the only thing in my diet that's making me hold more water than usuall and i'm finding it real hard to track bf lol..


----------



## Driven Sports (Jul 15, 2011)

need2bodybuild said:


> ^^It definitely is being mate, that's the only thing in my diet that's making me hold more water than usuall and i'm finding it real hard to track bf lol..


The "look" of the fat beneath the skin changes a little so you can use that as a guide.


----------

